# Bulova 11 Anacd



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

I just got this Bulova amongst some other watches on eBAY.










It works well but the weight on the edge of the Oscillating weight is missing.

So i've now got a watch that works but i have to take the back of every day to wind it up.LOL.

Is it possible to add something to give it some momentum?

I've had a search for a complete part but no luck yet.

Thanks.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't you wind it with the crown? I've got a few Bulovas with 10 and 11 series movements, and they all handwind IIRC.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

I just tried winding it via the crown and it seems to be working.

Problem solved.

Many thanks.


----------

